# Realized I never introduced my first pony!



## Maple Hollow Farm (Nov 2, 2016)

I got my first pony mare this summer and realized I forgot to introduce her here 

Establo Dressed for Success
ASPC/AMHR Grey Mare

She is checked in foal to JHK Rock E Mr Candyman (HOF) for 2017 and I am getting so excited to see her foal....was really excited to show at Congress next year but waiting to see where the new location is on if I will make it now....


----------



## Minimor (Nov 2, 2016)

Very pretty! Congratulations. Someone here has a Candyman colt--I saw him at the local shows this summer--and he is gorgeous. You should get a really nice baby from this cross! !


----------



## Cayuse (Nov 3, 2016)

Congratulations on your new mare. She is lovely.


----------



## amysue (Nov 3, 2016)

Very beautiful, congratulations and thank you for sharing the beautiful photos.


----------



## Debby - LB (Nov 3, 2016)

I love her. Congratulations. Wow that foals going to be a looker!


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Nov 4, 2016)

Thanks guys!!!! Im really excited for her to foal! Should be late feb or early march. She is definitely different to handle than a mini and will be getting some serious desensitizing after she foals but for now just keeping her happy and healthy! From what I was told she has just run pasture for most of her life as a broodmare so hasnt had a lot done with her yet. I really want to show her as mare and foal so will be working on being able to clip


----------

